# Guacamole and the American Super Bowl



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

With the American football Super Bowl coming up this weekend, here's some history and recipes for the most traditional snack served:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/lifestyle/guacamole/

If you have some tips and recipe additions, let us know.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Trader Joe's grilled corn is a great addition.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll be singing a Bach Cantata so I can't be of much help.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry....American Football Super Bowl? Are we the Astors?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

SG_67 said:


> Sorry....American Football Super Bowl? Are we the Astors?


SG_67:
Just root for Manchester United and you'll be fine. I just watch it for the commercials!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If Budweiser wasn't bringing back the Clydesdales, I wouldn't even do that, but they are! A dog, Clydesdales and Bob Dylan--Budweiser wins again.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In the Eagle's roost on Super Bowl Sunday, chips and a dozen or so avocados will be sacrificed to make a substantial mess of guacamole, but the main course will be a 16 quart pot of my suicide chili, paired with the wife's home baked cornbread...designed to test the gastric metal of all those wannabe gridiron hero's gathering at the nest to watch the "Big Game!" Truth be known, I suspect the real draw for the event is a 65" flat screen HDTV, rather than the chili! LOL.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Sorry....American Football Super Bowl? Are we the Astors?


Andy is correct, (no, not about Man U), it IS American football. After all, no-one else plays it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Canadians do, though it's a slight variant.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> In the Eagle's roost on Super Bowl Sunday, chips and a dozen or so avocados will be sacrificed to make a substantial mess of guacamole, but the main course will be a 16 quart pot of my suicide chili, paired with the wife's home baked cornbread...designed to test the gastric metal of all those wannabe gridiron hero's gathering at the nest to watch the "Big Game!" Truth be known, I suspect the real draw for the event is a 65" flat screen HDTV, rather than the chili! LOL.


Eagle, friends from El Paso and no strangers to spicy foods, introduced us to an amazing accompaniment to hot chili, mango cream cheese Jello mold. My chili is seriously zippy, and this side really tames it nicely. Those who are not chili heads are appreciative because beer just doesn't tame the heat like dairy does!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn, that sounds good. I had a salad recently that was tomato, green onion, avocado . . . and mango. It was great. I love mangos, anyway, but that and your cream cheese have started the experimental juices running.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Damn, that sounds good. I had a salad recently that was tomato, green onion, avocado . . . and mango. It was great. I love mangos, anyway, but that and your cream cheese have started the experimental juices running.


https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/mango-gelatin-salad/

I'd love Eagle's chili recipe. The title is intriguing. Mine is simple...cube a brisket. Brown In bacon fat. Add chopped onion, garlic, oregano, cumin, and powdered ancho, several glugs of bourbon, crushed tomato if desired (I use a little), salt to taste, and heat source (anything from cayenne to ghost) to taste. Vegetable broth if needed. Simmer. Tighten with masa as desired.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------

